# Help finding Rastaban comic



## bjsftw (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm having trouble uploading the image but heres the URL:

http://ychan.ca/s/sharks!/76633


im sure its part of a comic by Rastaban. if anyone finds the comic can u plz upload it somewhere or tell me the source...or maybe at least the name of it? thnx.


----------



## Aden (Jul 17, 2010)

1. nsfw tag that shit
2. If you think you know the artist...why not message the artist?
3. Second thread today by someone who just joined that's trying to get us to pay attention to this hack

Take your second-rate "viral" advertising elsewhere please


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 17, 2010)

o murr

Also, what Aden said. This ain't yiffy.net here.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 17, 2010)

There's a fucking Rastaban thread right below this one. Why not have a look at his page for this shite, I'm sure I saw it on there somewhere.

Incidentally, he doesn't draw very well. Apparently people like him because he draws lots of porn. Hoo-fucking-ray.


----------



## Shouden (Jul 17, 2010)

wooooow an actual furry comic and the furries hate it. interesting. what do you want anyway


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Apparently people like him because he draws lots of porn.


 Somebody's a popufur artists because of how they draw dicks? In _this _fandom?!

No way!! :O


----------



## bjsftw (Jul 17, 2010)

Smelge if ur refering to to his page on this site i cant view any of his art there because i need an account to view since its labeled mature. i could just register but registration has been suspended fer quite a while now. any other sources?


----------



## Smelge (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't know. It's all bad porn anyway.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 17, 2010)

bjsftw said:


> Smelge if ur refering to to his page on this site i cant view any of his art there because i need an account to view since its labeled mature. i could just register but registration has been suspended fer quite a while now. any other sources?


If you need an FA account _that_ badly, keep searching the forums and sooner or later you'll run across a thread about requesting an account name by email.  While I can't be sure of it I _think_ it was a site admin who posted the instructions, so....


----------



## Aden (Jul 17, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> If you need an FA account _that_ badly, keep searching the forums and sooner or later you'll run across a thread about requesting an account name by email.  While I can't be sure of it I _think_ it was a site admin who posted the instructions, so....


 
It's a sticky.


----------



## bjsftw (Jul 18, 2010)

Thnx ill try tht. if tht works then all i need to do is find the comic on FA ( if its even on there) any1 kno where on FA it is?


----------



## Aden (Jul 18, 2010)

bjsftw said:


> Thnx ill try tht. if tht works then all i need to do is find the comic on FA ( if its even on there) any1 kno where on FA it is?


 
http://www.furaffinity.net/search/


----------



## bjsftw (Jul 18, 2010)

i searched by typing in the artist's name but i still got nothing and still now luck with tht so called account in the forums StrataDrake was talking abot. ill keep trying any other info to find the comic wud be great


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 18, 2010)

Bjsftw, stop pretending to be stupid and put your thinking cap on.

>> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/77174-Registering-an-Account-via-E-mail


----------

